# long 610 steering reservoir



## lugnutt

Hi, on a long 610 power steering fluid reservoir, which side should the feed line to the power steering pump be connected to on the power steering oil reservoir? (the hole that has the filter element that hangs down or on to the other hole). 

I had the engine rebuilt, replaced the steering pump, rebuilt the steer cylinder and replaced the steering valve. 

Still having issues and trying to guess if the pump is connected incorrectly or the pump is clockwise/counterclockwise. thanks-------


----------



## arcwelder

Long Service Manual for 360, 460, 510
The 610 is similar, just more cylinders. Should help some.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f196/service-manual-360-460-510-a-23282/


----------



## sixbales

See pages hydraulics 172 - 184 on manual posted by arcwelder (excellent post, BTW).


----------

